
Ask HN: Examples of successful startups done by software houses? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>according to Sam Altman software houses are incapable of creating successful startups from the start for their clients. Is it true? Do you know any successful startups done entirely by software house?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
cpcat
Two Toasters did the airbnb apps.

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/18/from-ios-to-
android/](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/18/from-ios-to-android/)

------
karolisd
Given how many of these app development shops there are out there, it's
surprising that one of them hasn't hit a home run.

There's probably something inherent in the people, structure, and incentives
that prevents it from happening.

------
PaulHoule
You mean: company A has an idea, they go to company B to implement it? What
about ranker.com?

~~~
wsieroci
Yes.

------
dyeje
I think alot of it depends on how the deal is structured. If the software
house doesn't have ownership in the final product, then the incentives just
aren't going to line up and the product will suffer.

------
matiasp
You have some Startup Studios with some success.

Check [http://buildtogether.co/](http://buildtogether.co/) 'Everything about
Startup Studios'

------
bnchrch
slack by metalab is a great example imo.

------
alistproducer2
Tinder comes to mind.

~~~
coralreef
Wasn't Tinder done by IAC owned incubator, not a 3rd party software house?

------
pyb
fog creek / trello

~~~
homoSapiens
I'm not sure if this counts. Fog creek owns Trello.

